# Liyu TC631 cutting issues



## lantash (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello guys,

I've been through this forum several times and found good info when I actually got this plotter.
Now that I actually started to use it - I have noticed fairly bad flaw.
Its cutting into design and does it too visibly, link attached to the pics showing the problem:
http://www.dropbox.com/s/mkdfsdmgyrfn6wx/IMG_6857.jpg
The cut ins are actually at the very beginning of each of shape.
Blade offset has NO impact on this flaw whatsoever. Offset does work, tested with squares several of times. Im using SignCut Pro.

Unfortunately thats not all. It also does this vibrating thing on certain lines. Cuts kinda vary in depth (downforce) or something. Here's a picture of what it looks like:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rdh61tdmqzy08ze/IMG_6880.jpg

Anyone of TC631 owners experience similar stuff? 
Has anyone solved this or any ideas about it?

tried different OS, different versions of SignCut.
Nothing changed.

Thanks.


----------



## baz1972 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, i have this cutter, had it about a month or so now.
Your 1st posted problem looks like a vector converted problem, when converted, i change mine to outline (signblazer elements) then closely look at the image, it looks like you will have to change the nodes, looks like they have swayed a bit, should be able to correct it in your programme, mine does it too.

Your 2nd problem, i have a problem with mine on curves, almost as if its struggling and goes really slow, and some look jaggedy, depends which way the pic/letters go, not sure if thats your problem too, cant tell from pic.

Baz.


----------



## lantash (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for your answer.

Big issue on a second picture is that straight line that is cut is not fully cut through. On a picture you can see I lifted vinyl up so light shines and shows how ridiculous that cut is.
Imagine alot of these partially cut lines on a very detailed design.
Weeding is near impossible and no more smooth lines. 
To think about it I could call them as you are calling them "jagged".
Did you find solution for that? Because this jagged cutting is spreading - curved lines show signs of this.


----------



## baz1972 (Mar 11, 2010)

lantash said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> Big issue on a second picture is that straight line that is cut is not fully cut through. On a picture you can see I lifted vinyl up so light shines and shows how ridiculous that cut is.
> Imagine alot of these partially cut lines on a very detailed design.
> ...



Did you add the design in portrait or landscape? whichever way try it the opposite. That 2nd pic looks like its perforated not jagged, mine seems to cut better when the design is landscape view as you look at the cutter face on! i changed my designs to landscape and no jagged edges, but if you have a design longer than 600mm you cant do it.

Baz.


----------



## lantash (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, meant to come back to this topic sooner, in case someone else is stuck with same problem.
First pic is still no update...I tried to move nodes around ( make same shape with nodes arranged differently ) no change - only cuts are in slightly different places.

The second picture - thats a little awkward. Just needed to change the blade. My colleague kinda told me he changed the blade before going on a vacation, or I thought he did, so I assumed it was ok.
Turned out it was just dull. ( cutting same kind of material makes the blade dull in a tiny area of the blade and it kinda jumps ).

Im all out of ideas about the first one though. Signcut Pro guys told me that I need to set an offset. It is. UKcutter is not much of a help either. 

Lan


----------



## francisd24 (Sep 20, 2014)

hi po pa help naman sa liyu cutter ko kai po pag nag cut sya ng letter di po sila nag mi meet sa dulo. thanks


----------

